# Any great Toy breeders in Southern California?



## LEUllman

Hi everyone,

Having met Beau, a good friend of ours has wisely decided a poodle is right for her family, but wants something a bit smaller than our mini boy. She's now beginning her search for a toy. Do any of you have any recommendations? I gave her the contact info for SoCal poodle rescue, and also highly recommended she start hanging around the forum, but as I don't know much about toy breeders, I figured I'd ask for input. She's looking for a healthy, well-tempered pet, and is open regarding color, sex, and age.

Thanks!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Patty Stabler (Hosanna) in Nuevo, CA
760-310-2073
[email protected]

Patty has beautiful silver, white, black and blue Toys. Her white girl Tenley was (maybe still is) the #1 Toy last year. She health tests and shows her dogs. She spends a lot of time with her dogs and puppies. Very very clean place. I walked in her home and couldn't smell any doggie smell.


----------



## LEUllman

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Patty Stabler (Hosanna) in Nuevo, CA
> 760-310-2073
> [email protected]
> 
> Patty has beautiful silver, white, black and blue Toys. Her white girl Tenley was (maybe still is) the #1 Toy last year. She health tests and shows her dogs. She spends a lot of time with her dogs and puppies. Very very clean place. I walked in her home and couldn't smell any doggie smell.


I just did a Google search on "hosanna toy poodles." Holy smokes! They were at Westminster this year, and their toys come up as sires and dams of one champion after another. I bet even their "pet quality" pups are breathtaking. And priced to match? Worth a call for our friends, anyway. 

Thanks!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Yes. Beautiful dogs. Knowledgable and honest breeder.

Many of her puppies go to Japan and win there.

Her dogs have wonderful temperament. Very happy puppies.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Jäger's breeder Clarion has toys as well as minis and is in the Sacramento area. Certainly worth the drive in my opinion!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

PaddleAddict said:


> Jäger's breeder Clarion has toys as well as minis and is in the Sacramento area. Certainly worth the drive in my opinion!


Yes! If your friend is willing to consider a NorCal breeder, she should definitely check out Clarion.


----------



## LEUllman

Anyone know anything about Gail Zamora, poodletoy.com?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

LEUllman said:


> Anyone know anything about Gail Zamora, poodletoy.com?


Sending you a PM now.


----------



## Poodle Lover

LEUllman said:


> Anyone know anything about Gail Zamora, poodletoy.com?


I would pass!!!!


----------



## Joelly

What about the Scarlet Fancy Poodles?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

If you google hosanna poodles she has some stunning dogs her Facebook page... Wish she had a website or at least more pix!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Has anyone heard of this breeder?

Magnifique Toy Poodles Serving the Greater Los Angeles Area - Home

Or

index


2nd one is Sharbelle


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Joelly said:


> What about the Scarlet Fancy Poodles?


See these threads:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/19153-tragic-tale-my-new-toy-poodle.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/19-feedback-comments/21376-poodle-breeder-banner-ads.html


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> If you google hosanna poodles she has some stunning dogs her Facebook page... Wish she had a website or at least more pix!


Patty has beautiful dogs - healthy and well socialized. One of the members here just got a beautiful girl from her.


----------



## starpoodle

This is just my opinion based on my own experience and that of a friend, but I would not get a toy, even from some of the breeders recommended here, unless you can personally examine the dog. Even with a health guarantee, you are taking chances if the breeder lives in another state because a contract is legally hard to enforce.


----------



## Joelly

Gosh! To think that a few weeks ago, DH almost let me buy a red toy poodle from that breeder. Thanks for saving the day, poodle forum!

What about Magnificent Poodle? Anyone heard of him?


----------



## Joelly

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Patty has beautiful dogs - healthy and well socialized. One of the members here just got a beautiful girl from her.


She has beautiful pups. They are out of my price range though. Wayyy out.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

A lot of Toy breeders don't ship. Hosanna is one of them. Patty requires her puppy buyers to fly in to pick up the puppies, even show breeders from Australia and Japan have to fly to CA to pick up their show pups from her.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Joelly said:


> She has beautiful pups. They are out of my price range though. Wayyy out.


Toy litters are smaller so Toys are often more expensive than Minis. If it's out of your price range, would you consider a Mini? A Mini on the smaller side is still very portable.

Another option: Look for older Toy pups or retired show dog. They are more affordable. Toys often live up to 15+ years. You can still get a lot of good time with a well-bred, retired show Toy poodle (about 5 yrs old).


----------



## Joelly

schnauzerpoodle said:


> A lot of Toy breeders don't ship. Hosanna is one of them. Patty requires her puppy buyers to fly in to pick up the puppies, even show breeders from Australia and Japan have to fly to CA to pick up their show pups from her.


I don't mind driving up to her. I prefer to pick up my pup rather than having him or her fly to me. I am affraid of flying myself so I don't want to subject that to a little puppy.


----------



## starpoodle

It may be worth the extra money to go with a smaller-scale breeder who gives individual time to each puppy and who requires you to personally pick it up. In the long run, you might be saving a lot of money in vet bills.

If you opt for an older dog, I would suggest asking why the breeder is parting with it unless it's a retired show dog. You may want to ask about teeth (esp. if the dog is older) and patellas.


----------



## Joelly

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Toy litters are smaller so Toys are often more expensive than Minis. If it's out of your price range, would you consider a Mini? A Mini on the smaller side is still very portable.
> 
> Another option: Look for older Toy pups or retired show dog. They are more affordable. Toys often live up to 15+ years. You can still get a lot of good time with a well-bred, retired show Toy poodle (about 5 yrs old).


These are great suggestions I haven't thought about. If only there is a retired toy poodle or a smaller mini out there. Been looking for awhile. DH said why don't just get a yorkie, they are everywhere. But I do want a toy poodle. *sigh*


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Joelly said:


> These are great suggestions I haven't thought about. If only there is a retired toy poodle or a smaller mini out there. Been looking for awhile. DH said why don't just get a yorkie, they are everywhere. But I do want a toy poodle. *sigh*


Be patient. It does take some effort. Bookmarks as many breeders as possible. Open all those bookmarks every day (during lunch break?) and see if they have an older/retired dog available. Sometimes breeders rehome dogs they sold for owners who are facing difficulties in life or they get an oversized show potential dog returned. These dogs are not "lemons" and you can always go meet the dog before you make any decision. 

Anything is possible  Don't give up.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Some Breeders retire females at a reasonably young age (4 or 5) and usually sell them for much less than a puppy. Since they do live long you still get to have a great life with the poodle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

You might want to start a conversation with a breeder you are interested in so if they do have a potential show prospect that did not work out or a female they are non longer breedingthey know you will be waiting in the wings. Yorkies are nice but toy poodles are amazing. You might also ask one of the top breeders if they could recommend someone. That is how I found Swizzle. The lady from Barclay Poodles recommended him. I then checked him outin other ways too.


----------



## Joelly

In doing research on red toy poodles online, I came across puppyfind.com. In there I found many breeders. How do I know they are a reputable breeder tho?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Joelly said:


> In doing research on red toy poodles online, I came across puppyfind.com. In there I found many breeders. How do I know they are a reputable breeder tho?


I would pass.

There are some good resources here:

Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Patty has beautiful dogs - healthy and well socialized. One of the members here just got a beautiful girl from her.


I'm checking out a variety of breeders from afar. Haven't contacted anyone, but my girl is getting older. Any new dogs that come to this family will come to be show dogs/ companions. It's going to be a long time before I get another toy, but nice to look now. There is a gorgeous white male I would Love to breed to one day. I have been looking at (stalking) Excell, Clarion, Sharbelle, Custom, and now hosanna lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

This is addressed to Joelly. I could talk to you for hours about this topic, having been through three toy poodle hunts in the past six years. But right now I will just cut to the chase and say I got a wonderful red/apricot toy poodle, a smaller toy - about 5 lbs - from Ash's Mystical Poodles in Nevada. She does have really bad (oversized, overcrowded) teeth which was a total surprise to me -- the breeder didn't warn me or discount the dog, and I did not think to ask for photos of a puppy's teeth. She is not show quality, but she is so special in every other way! She is beautiful and has such a lively, doggy, happy, cuddly personality. People will stop their cars to ask about her, the librarians and dry cleaners in town pick her up and cuddle her, she's great with small children, and she is our delight. The contract she came with was useless. But she came healthy and paper-trained and Marie, the breeder, was completely and totally accessible to answer any questions I had both before and after she came (I had her shipped to me so I bought her sight unseen). 

My previous red toy, the one in my avatar, came from Sylon's in OH. That breeder is not as well known and does not do much genetic testing, but she has co-bred with Nanjac and others. The pup was wonderful, healthy, and beautiful. She was more like 7 lbs fullgrown, a larger toy. She cost about 33% less than my Ash's pup. 

Or you could take your chances with a rescue, like so many others here, for a lot less money! I am coming to feel that if you can't meet the dog and breeder and see the pup's environment/parents in advance, it is something of a crap shoot anyway. My new pup is from an elite breeder and has a lot of issues, which if you want, you can read about in the health part of the forum.


----------



## Joelly

NJG,

I am so sorry about your new pup's health problem. Can't you return the dog to the breeder?

DH is also skeptical about buying a poodle when he can't do his meet and greet in person with the breeder. My husband always warned me that eventho Charlie is a mutt bred by a BYB, he doesn't have as much health problem as some of our friend's dogs which were bought from reputable breeders.

I would go only to those breeders which PF recommends and have bought from previously. Having talking to breeder on the phone lately and found some of them bothered by my questions. For example, a breeder mention that she has an 8-mo-old puppy that she can sell to me at my price range. She then describe him and send pictures. In the picture, the dog looks beautiful and I asked how much lbs is he. She told me his weight is 5.5 lbs but her scale is iffy so she needs to weigh him again to the vet. I said okay let me know. Then she is bothered and said why the interest on his weight. I said cause I can't see him in person and in his picture he looks bigger than 5.5 lbs.

DH said just becareful cause he better be a toy when we pick him up in the airport. He is very skeptical and if I said anything bad about a breeder, he'll never agree on me buying from them.

So far I've been in contact with many breeders, still in the selection phase. DH has to chime in too. I do have one I really like.

I blame it on Charlie though. Lol. He is such a sweet, loving, smart and perfect puppy, except the picky eater part. DH wonder sometimes if the new pup is going to be a bad influence. Gosh, the drama continues.


----------



## Joelly

Grand Rivers Toypoodle in Illinois. Has anyone heard of this breeder? Pls let me know. Thanks!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

I would never return him. He is our baby now. Our contract is excellent, however, as enforcing an interstate contract can be tough (as starpoodle noted), I don't know if we will get anything from it. To be fair, I also don't yet know how serious his issues are. We are at the early stages.

Big red flag re that breeder's reaction to your question! Hang up, start over! Good luck!

PS - I am not sure that having one recommendation from someone on this forum means much. There are good breeders with no mentions here, and there are problematic dogs from breeders with several mentions here. You really have to do the work yourself and learn how to search wisely... and accept that there is inherent risk in the process. At least that is my experience. 

One last comment - FWIW, I have not observed any ill effects from shipping small dogs long distance. I have had it done three times. Two were ca. 12 wks and one was 13 mos.


----------



## starpoodle

My hope would be that dealing with a reputable breeder lessens the possibility of a health problem, but if one should arise or was already present but not detected, the breeder would honor his/her contract.

I would also expect that any questions are answered, *especially* if you can't see the puppy in person.


----------



## Joelly

DH mentioned that any drivable area around us are the following: 
from Burbank to San Diego, Utah, from Burbank to Sacramento, Nevada.

I am looking at the following breeders in that area mentioned-above - these are drivable for us:
Hosanna in Nuevo, CA
Rainbow in Utah
Clarion in Sacramento, CA
Allegros is in Texas (DH said he'll drive us there too - but I know he only saying this cause he fell in love with their white female toy puppy, till he found out her price, of course he's known to change his mind a lot - he has soft side for white or black poodle)

So far this is all I have. (if I miss any good breeder around CA, pls let me know)

However, I have set my heart on one of an older pup (8-mos) that a breeder in the east coast has available. He is a beauty and has been in the competition before. He doesn't want to do it anymore because he prefers playing. He prefers to be an out-of-the-spot-light poodle. Isn't this sounds good or is it just me being a layman? Totally my kind of color. I like any kind of brown and silver tone. Too bad Hosanna's pups are out of my budget.


----------



## Poodlemama99

When I got Nicholas at 3 months old and took him to the vet she said that maybe I should return him as he had grade 3 luxating patellas. I understood her concern but told her that I was keeping him and I did not care what was wrong with him. What my vet did not know is that I was fully aware of his bad knees and I bought him so that I could get them fixed for him because I knew nobody else would pay $3,000 to fix him. He is a wonderful little man and we dearly love him and his super knees. Lol.

When we were looking to buy Penelope I had the breeder take her to the vet for rabies vaccine and a patella check as we were paying a lot more for her and I was not prepared to pay for another set of knees on top of it. The vet said she had one which was a tiny bit loose but would probably not cause problems for her. I was afraid to tell my husband as I thought he would freak out and decide not to get her. He totally surprised me when he said, "if she needs knee surgery later so be it, we know a good orthopedic surgeon". My husband is a keeper and so is Penelope. 

These little buggers may break me but they will also save my life while they do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99

I think I may have got off on a tangent not totally related so sorry about that. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

Re the dog on the E. Coast, that is exactly what the breeder of my older puppy told me. But I find now that the dog has some real problem issues that were never mentioned to me -- how serious, I don't know yet. At this point I am very dubious about the "didn't enjoy competing" story and feel as though I did not get the whole truth. But I really don't know for sure. As I keep saying, be careful, or as Ronald Reagan used to say, Trust but verify.

I saw some adorable pups online at Koehls in Texas and they have worked with some good breeders. Their prices were a bit lower than some, but at the time I was looking for a breeder that did more genetic testing. They do some. You might check them out.


----------



## petitpie

Look for toys on the Red Apricot Poodle Club. There are some in CA.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I haven't had first hand experience with any of the breeders you mentioned Joelly. I can say that I read the contracts, etc of Clarion and I completely agree and appreciate them. They sound very reasonable and fair. Plus her dogs are stunning. 
I also have read a fellow member of another forums account of her interaction with Rainbow poodles. I thought her poodles were cute. 
She was looking into adopting an older bitch she had.. On the site she was very pretty. She was very upfront with the dog's health issues (which i totally respect) and that it was easily fixed with surgery that cost about or more than she was selling the dog for. She was selling the dog for about the price I would expect to pay for a puppy which shocked the lot of us. We advised she should find a different breeder (sharbelle) as she has beautiful dogs as well. Many breeders adopt out older and retired dogs for a steep discounted price. She was very happy when she adopted one of of sharbelles retired champions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

